# light schedule?



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I have everything under control finally but the light schedule. The reason is becuase I am trying to figure out how to put the 12-14 hours into my schedule. Let me explain. My hedgie is set up in my bedroom and on the week days it would be ok cause the light could turn on at like 10ish and then turn off at 10ish or so because I stay up pretty late and am not there during the day. On the weekends is different because I sleep in on days and stay up later at nights. SO how could I work the schedule cause I would need the light on way into the night when she would need it off right? and then in the day when i would like the lights off she would need it on. 

I am just trying to work it out and was wondering what yall thought. I had heard some who had set the timer to turn the light off in the day cause the natural light would be enough. I thought this would be a good idea, but I wonder how that would work when certain days end up being dreary and darker than usual. OPINIONS PLEASE. I would appreciate it. (I think I overthink everything :roll: )


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I may be the person you read about using daylight...but...starting today, I am switching to setting up my timer to have the light on all day. It's been dreary and snowy here and not as bright as usual so I don't want to rely on natural light. I'm sure I'm being paranoid but I'd rather just set the silly timer and not worry about it. So...I will be having it turn on at 8ish and off at 9ish.

Are you up late enough you can turn the light on at noon and off at midnight? Are you sure the light will even interrupt your weekend sleeping in? My BF Jamie never notices when I suddenly turn on the light (I know cuz I often have to resort to doing this to get his lazy a** up).


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh yah i could easily turn the light on at noon and off at midnight and the light more than likely wouldnt bug me at all I was just thinking if it came on earlier ike that then it would need to turn off earlier than when i would go to bed. 
And like i said i could do the noon and night thing but on week days doing a different light schedule would mess it up right? I mean it wouldnt be consistent so would that bug her?

I guess I could do the noon and midnight week days too I dont think that would be to bad at all now that i think about it. what do you think?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Noon to midnight sounds fine and I doubt that varying it by an hour or so once a week will do any harm...but I may be corrected here...

One of the things I kept in mind when I set up Snarf's light was what hours HE keeps...for example, he goes to bed at 8:30am (so far that's the latest) and gets up at 10:30pm or so, tests his wheel, checks to make sure everything is as it should be - he especially checks to make sure I've supplied the correct food/water - never has any...just checks it three times :roll: Then he sleeps until midnight or so, then he's up pretty much all night.

I made sure his lighting reflected this...I lost my mind and set it for 8 this AM and it was too early...I think he would've stayed up longer so I will change it to 8:30 and tonight, the light will go off at 10. We start winding down everything at 10 (lights, noise) but he'll come out if Jamie is on the xbox.

I will decide in Spring/Summer if I'm going to use a light/timer. Likely, no, cuz it will be hard to keep the temp in the apartment down as it is.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a desk lamp that shines directly on her pigloo from 7:30a - 8p and goes on and off via timer. The entire set up is in my daughter's room and she is a good sleeper, but I was worried that the light would bother her when she sleeps in on weekends. 

I have found that the light is so directed, the kid doesn't even notice it come on. 

I live in the southern part of the US, and the kid's window gets full sun most of the day, but I really got tired of worrying about whether or not she remembered to open her blinds, if it was overcast, etc. The lamp on a timer and the CHE on a thermostat means Priss is no maintenance and is always on a consistent light and heat schedule.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I had thought about her schedule but she doesn't really have a specific time with her being a baby. She will get up in the middle of the day and eat and wheel a little and then go back to sleep and at night she will too though she will wheel longer. I think this is do to her being a baby. 
I have wondered if she would be more regular with night and day if that is how I set the light that way but it is hard to figure since she is a baby. I am trying to come up with a solution that will work but that I know that is best for her.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, and I also forgot I do believe that the light in the morning while I am still asleep wouldn't be bad at all and I could do it easily. I just thought that if I did that then the light would have to be turned off earlier than I needed it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

As a baby she will have a kinda goofy schedule...wheeling during the day...eating/sleeping/pooping full time...

I would just pick a time that will work for her later, as she will likely adapt to this schedule as she gets older...maybe midmorning, then off 12 hours later? This way you can still sleep in without the light (for a bit, anyway) and she gets on a schedule. You can see how it goes as she gets used to it...you may find the same thing I noticed with Snarf - 8am is too early, etc etc and you can adjust accordingly.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I think that is what i will do. If she don't like it I am sure she will let me know somehow. :lol: She is really easygoing so I'm going to try it out. Thank you for helping out.


----------

